# Fallon Show humiliates Bachmann with misogynistic song



## CaféAuLait (Nov 22, 2011)

*On Fallon Show, Bachmann Zings Perry, Gets Zinged By Song*




> GOP presidential contender Rep. Michele Bachmann pithily zinged competitor Gov. Rick Perry on &#8220;Late Night with Jimmy Fallon,&#8221; but little did she know she too was the victim of a joke on the part of the house band.
> 
> As Bachmann walked across the stage to sit next to Fallon for the show that aired Monday night, house band the Roots played a refrain from the Fishbone song *&#8220;Lyin&#8217; Ass Bitch*.&#8221;
> 
> ...



http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...how-bachmann-zings-perry-gets-zinged-by-song/


I would not vote for Bachmann but this is wrong on so many levels, it is not funny. Not to mention ABC thinks it is quite hilarious given the above article.

People are upset a MO being 'booed' and I have seen some say it is because of her race, but to sing a song which is meant to put someone down, call her a lying ass bitch and a song that refers to one as a "slut trash can bitch" is awful IMO.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 22, 2011)

Such classy behavior. 

Seriously, is it any wonder that real decent people do not go into politics in this country?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 22, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Such classy behavior.
> 
> Seriously, is it any wonder that real decent people do not go into politics in this country?



Indeed, the only people who can get there are those with shark skin and connections.


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a disgrace.

If I were Fallon, I would apologize and fire the person responsible.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 22, 2011)

His show sucks anyway.... what's his audience, 30?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 22, 2011)

I've never known Fallon to be political, but then I've never seen his show either.


----------



## techieny (Nov 22, 2011)

NOT GOOD Jimmy!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 22, 2011)

CaféAuLait;4447428 said:
			
		

> *On Fallon Show, Bachmann Zings Perry, Gets Zinged By Song*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The clip they have there is of the View and it ends with Whoopi semi-dissin Bachman.

Michelle is a pretty lady though. So short, and dumb as a bag of rock, but she's definitely has an appeal to her.

I don't see the outrage-worthiness.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, I just found the clip in question...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqeVjopXLWI]Jimmy Fallon Show Band Plays &#39;Lyin&#39; Ass Bitch&#39; To Intro Michele Bachmann - YouTube[/ame]

You know, I never heard of the song nor the band and I didn't get it until after the fact. There are no derogatory lyrics to it, at least none in that part of the song that they played during the intro. Clearly Michelle was as clueless as I was.

It's a lil sketchy, but I don't think I'd get bent up outta shape over it.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2011)

Jimmy Fallon does suck...


but it's good to see Fishbone getting some play.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B61XAN2Ujw]Fishbone - Sunless Saturday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 22, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> OK, I just found the clip in question...
> 
> Jimmy Fallon Show Band Plays 'Lyin' Ass Bitch' To Intro Michele Bachmann - YouTube
> 
> ...



Well if you read their tweets before the show and after they purposly played the song as her entrance song and it was entitled "Lyin Ass Bitch".

I'm sure if Michelle Obama or Barack Obama had the same song played for them there would be outrage. As for the lyrics they sang 'la la la" instead of the words "slut trash can bitch". It is articulated in the article above.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2011)

It was a low class move by Fallon.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 22, 2011)

CaféAuLait;4447428 said:
			
		

> *On Fallon Show, Bachmann Zings Perry, Gets Zinged By Song*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lying ass bitch


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 23, 2011)

She's waiting for an apology from the network.

Hope she's not holding her breath. She's gonna need teflon panties. If she thinks this is a big deal, she's not ready for the WH.

Michele Bachmann responds to Roots' song choice | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Dutch (Nov 23, 2011)

I am about as outraged as I was when Limbaugh repeatedly played "Barack the Magic Negro" on his show.  Which is not much.  For a party that likes to say progressives play the victim card all the time they sure have thin skin.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> OK, I just found the clip in question...
> 
> Jimmy Fallon Show Band Plays 'Lyin' Ass Bitch' To Intro Michele Bachmann - YouTube
> 
> ...





It was an attempt at a veiled put down towards her.... Fallon is a little punk!

Here are some of the lyrics:

_She's just a... 
Lalalala Lalalalala 

You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch ! 
You know she says she loves you but you know she doesn't 
You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch ! 
You know she says she loves you but you know she doesn't 
You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch ! 
You know she says she loves you but you know she doesn't 
You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch ! 
You know she says she loves you but you know she really doesn't _


Little more than "a bit sketchy" if ya ask me.


Oh well, I have never watched his stupid show anyway.... but I found it to be a classless love on their part.

To think she actually thought they were nice to her.... she is so naive.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SASEEuL1xXM]Fry jams to classical music (I Like Big Butts) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2011)

Fallon's a comedian.

And I think he's a conservative...at least that's what I thought.

And he gives everybody a hard time, I just can't see what the big deal is, really. He made one female star submit to a sponge bath from a weird, fat, hairy stranger once, lol..and she wasn't super comfortable with it...


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Such classy behavior.
> 
> Seriously, is it any wonder that real decent people do not go into politics in this country?



There are no decent people in the liberal clan. NONE.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

CaféAuLait;4448385 said:
			
		

> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I just found the clip in question...
> ...



Yes for sho,, but the "lying as bitch" suits obiedoodle more than it fits Michele Bachman.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 23, 2011)

CaféAuLait;4448385 said:
			
		

> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I just found the clip in question...
> ...



Oh, you can bet your last buck that he'd have a fucking tantrum if it had been Michelle and the band played 'fat bottomed girls'. There'd be accusations of 'right wing racism' 'hate' and all kinds of shit being thrown. 

Funny how partisans can show themselves for the ignorant shits they are.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 23, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> 
> Hope she's not holding her breath. She's gonna need teflon panties. If she thinks this is a big deal, she's not ready for the WH.
> 
> Michele Bachmann responds to Roots' song choice | Inside TV | EW.com





Dutch said:


> I am about as outraged as I was when Limbaugh repeatedly played "Barack the Magic Negro" on his show.  Which is not much.  For a party that likes to say progressives play the victim card all the time they sure have thin skin.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, cool. "Mom, he did it too!"

Yea, that's what we expect from the left wing hacks. At the risk of repeating myself, if it wasn't for double standards, the left would have no standards at all. 

Outrage (and rightly so) about Rush and his stupid 'Barack the Magic Negro' thing, but it's fine to insult a female right winger. 

And they wonder why I call them hypocrites.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

Dutch said:


> I am about as outraged as I was when Limbaugh repeatedly played "Barack the Magic Negro" on his show.  Which is not much.  For a party that likes to say progressives play the victim card all the time they sure have thin skin.



get back to us when they sing brock the magic negro as he is entering the stage.. moron.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 23, 2011)

California Girl said:


> *Oh, cool. "Mom, he did it too!"*
> 
> Yea, that's what we expect from the left wing hacks. At the risk of repeating myself, if it wasn't for double standards, the left would have no standards at all.
> 
> ...



Coming from the palooka that's always yammering and yapping about "both parties do x" your words ring, uhm....hollow. As usual.

BTW, since Rush's MagicNegroGate was just "stupid" isn't Fallon's situation just "stupid" too?

No one's buying your BS chick.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh, cool. "Mom, he did it too!"*
> ...



I've already voiced my disapproval of Rush... unlike some, I don't tend to repeat myself ad infinitum. Math has never been my best subject, but I'm pretty sure that two wrongs don't equal a right. Ever. 

What is stupid is stupid. No matter which side does it. But that is just my (rational) opinion. I'm sure that the less rational will see it differently.

But... nice bit of misogynism there, Marc.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 23, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I've already voiced my disapproval of Rush... unlike some, I don't tend to repeat myself ad infinitum. Math has never been my best subject, but I'm pretty sure that two wrongs don't equal a right. Ever.
> 
> What is stupid is stupid. No matter which side does it. But that is just my (rational) opinion. I'm sure that the less rational will see it differently.
> 
> *But... nice bit of misogynism there, Marc.*



You dare to play the misogynist Card on me? When your very signature has an image with the text "100% Bitch!" in it. You DARE to try to call me a misogynist for using the term of endearment, "chick?"

My...you have SOME nerve!


----------



## Luissa (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris said:


> This is a disgrace.
> 
> If I were Fallon, I would apologize and fire the person responsible.



He did soon after it happened, he had no idea they were going to play it.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 23, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Such classy behavior.
> ...



And you are decent?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2011)

Since none of the hypocritical CON$ have posted it yet, even though they post it every time CON$ insult Liberal women, here's AQUILA Cain's "America's Got To Learn To Take A Joke" clip.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMfpU19hWfM]Herman Cain on Border Fence Comments: America&#39;s Got to Learn to Take a Joke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I've already voiced my disapproval of Rush... unlike some, I don't tend to repeat myself ad infinitum. Math has never been my best subject, but I'm pretty sure that two wrongs don't equal a right. Ever.
> ...





You two give Rush too much credit... 

It was the LA Times that called him the "magic negro"

Obama the 'Magic Negro' - latimes.com

This is just a spoof on that story and Al Sharpton not getting enough attention 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZyPaivOARM]Barack The Magic Negro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 23, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Putting it all into context...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Bao4VUQmI]Rush Limbaugh: "Barack The Magic Negro" - YouTube[/ame]

We don't live in a bubble, Rush has a history of racist and bigoted statements.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 23, 2011)

Michele Bachmann Bashes "Sexist" NBC for "Lyin&#039; Ass Bitch" Song


Had this been Mrs Obama the head of NBC would be casterated along with the producer of the show. The duplicity of this is astounding.

And for the record im no Bachmann suporter.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 23, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Michele Bachmann Bashes "Sexist" NBC for "Lyin&#039; Ass Bitch" Song
> 
> 
> Had this been Mrs Obama the head of NBC would be casterated along with the producer of the show. The duplicity of this is astounding.
> ...


Typical libtard bull from the lefty idiots.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Michele Bachmann Bashes "Sexist" NBC for "Lyin' Ass Bitch" Song
> 
> 
> Had this been Mrs Obama the head of NBC would be casterated along with the producer of the show. The duplicity of this is astounding.
> ...



I wonder how many people had no idea what that song's lyrics were...until people started complaining and let us ALL know.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 23, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Michele Bachmann Bashes "Sexist" NBC for "Lyin' Ass Bitch" Song
> ...



So the act of playing that song as she entered the room would have been okay with you had NBC not been snitched out?


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Nov 23, 2011)

Fallon usually plays a song that relates to the guest. For example when George Clooney came out to promote his new movie, The Ides of March...the band played Iron Maiden's song called "The Ides of March". Obviously that's not a big deal, but Fallon's band does play songs that somehow relates to the guest on a regular basis.

edit: So playing lying ass bitch is in pretty poor taste.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 23, 2011)

I find it odd that the left is up in flames because Michelle Obama was "boo'd" But apparently have no problem with Bachmann being labled a lying ass bitch by our media.


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2011)

Jimmy Fallon has apologized to Republican presidential candidate Michele Bachmann for his house band, the Roots, playing Fishbone&#8217;s &#8220;Lyin&#8217; Ass B----&#8221; as her walk-on music for a Monday appearance on &#8220;Late Night with Jimmy Fallon.&#8221; Earlier on Tuesday Roots drummer/bandleader Questlove offered his own apology, saying: &#8220;The performance was a tongue-in-cheek and spur of the moment decision. The show was not aware of it and I feel bad if her feelings were hurt. That was not my intention.&#8221; 

Fallon apologizes to Bachmann for Roots song choice; Nicki Minaj announces new album - Click Track - The Washington Post

What they should have played was "going off the rails on the crazy train."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 23, 2011)

If Bachmann could get her facts straight instead of swearing that what she thinks is absolute gospel, then maybe people wouldn't call her a lying ass bitch.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 23, 2011)

For the record, it was in poor taste. 
However, that's the private sector exercising their freedom.

Do you guys think they should have played "Gnarles Barkley - Crazy" instead?


That would be fitting as well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 23, 2011)

It is beyond bad taste, it is unbecoming of a professional show host and how he represents a network. I have no doubt he knew about the song choice and didn't think anyone would notice.
People on networks have been fired for less than this.
NBC should offer someone on a platter if they have any sensibility.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> For the record, it was in poor taste.
> However, that's the private sector exercising their freedom.....






 I just looked up "bald face hypocrite" and it now says "MarcATL".
If Hillary Clinton appeared on O'Reilly Factor...and played this song in the background I don't believe for a millisecond you would say "he is exercising his rights"


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> For the record, it was in poor taste.
> However, that's the private sector exercising their freedom.
> 
> Do you guys think they should have played "Gnarles Barkley - Crazy" instead?
> ...



Actually, I was thinking more along these lines.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waJLv46_N6c&feature=related]Chumbawamba - Mouthful of shit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> OK, I just found the clip in question...
> 
> Jimmy Fallon Show Band Plays 'Lyin' Ass Bitch' To Intro Michele Bachmann - YouTube
> 
> ...


Would you mind if the song aired for a First Lady named Michelle Obama?

You may think about this overnight if you care to before responding.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yes, I am.. you on the other hand are knot.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris said:


> Jimmy Fallon has apologized to Republican presidential candidate Michele Bachmann for his house band, the Roots, playing Fishbones Lyin Ass B---- as her walk-on music for a Monday appearance on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon. Earlier on Tuesday Roots drummer/bandleader Questlove offered his own apology, saying: The performance was a tongue-in-cheek and spur of the moment decision. The show was not aware of it and I feel bad if her feelings were hurt. That was not my intention.
> 
> Fallon apologizes to Bachmann for Roots song choice; Nicki Minaj announces new album - Click Track - The Washington Post
> 
> What they should have played was "going off the rails on the crazy train."



too damn little and too damn late. with an apology. don't you indecent people have even a modicum of self control? you have to shit right there on television?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2011)

> &#8220;Jimmy Fallon&#8217;s house band the Roots didn&#8217;t have a warm welcome for Republican presidential contender Michele Bachmann when she appeared on the NBC show early Tuesday. As Bachmann strode on to the stage at Fallon&#8217;s &#8220;Late Night,&#8221; the show&#8217;s band played a snippet of a 1985 Fishbone song called &#8220;Lyin&#8217; Ass Bitch.&#8221; The song begins with a distinctive &#8220;la la la la la la la la la&#8221; refrain &#8212; the only words audible before Bachmann, smiling and waving to the audience, sat down.
> 
> &#8220;Fallon joked on Twitter that Roots bandleader Ahmir &#8220;Questlove&#8221; Thompson was grounded. The show itself didn&#8217;t have any comment.&#8221;
> 
> The Roots Play "Lying Ass Bitch" For Michele Bachmann | The Smoking Section


 *merged with existing thread
*Stay classy NBC!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2011)

I just can't believe this was a Jimmy thing...

SAY IT ISN'T SO!


----------



## Vaard (Nov 23, 2011)

too funny.......

the roots are awesome........


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Such classy behavior.
> 
> Seriously, is it any wonder that real decent people do not go into politics in this country?



I would sooner bust a cap in their ass then watch their crappy programming.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2011)

Vaard said:


> too funny.......
> 
> the roots are awesome........



Yeah, sure, uh-huh!


----------



## madasheck (Nov 23, 2011)

I hate to see Fox News and conservatives have something to bellyache about that will resonate with their audience. Do we really need to hear them whine about how liberal NBC is again? And they will because they have a reason to, no matter how silly it is. I guess what I'm saying is I wish the song hadn't been played, much as I can't stand the woman.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

Vaard said:


> too funny.......
> 
> the roots are awesome........



And I'm sure that you would just laugh your ass off every time someone played "Fat Bottom Girls" every time the First Lady and the kids came off Air Force One right?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> > Jimmy Fallons house band the Roots didnt have a warm welcome for Republican presidential contender Michele Bachmann when she appeared on the NBC show early Tuesday. As Bachmann strode on to the stage at Fallons Late Night, the shows band played a snippet of a 1985 Fishbone song called Lyin Ass Bitch. The song begins with a distinctive la la la la la la la la la refrain  the only words audible before Bachmann, smiling and waving to the audience, sat down.
> >
> > Fallon joked on Twitter that Roots bandleader Ahmir Questlove Thompson was grounded. The show itself didnt have any comment.
> >
> ...





I don't want to play nice in the sandbox anymore. I seriously suggest that each conservative talk show host now opens their show with "If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, make an ugly woman your wife".


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2011)

The truth of it is that if that had been Michelle Obama or Nancy Pelosi or Barbara Boxer or ANY other prominent leftist woman coming out on that stage, had the band played that song there would be howls of outrage and demands for heads to roll.  It wouldn't have been sufficient to issue a quiet private apology--there would have been demands for the network executives down to the last band member publicly apologizing on screen at some length.  And then demands for everybody to be fired.  We would have heard from the White House, from the Halls of Congress, from Moveon.org, from Daily Kos, from ThinkProgress, and N.O.W. would be picketing the network headquarters.

It would have been loud, unrelenting, and merciless as it went on for days.

But from those groups re Michelle Bachmann.  Crickets.

The double standard remains alive and well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Vaard said:
> 
> 
> > too funny.......
> ...



Try this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nprhxc2Lxc]Sir Mix Alot - Baby Got Back~ (I like big butts and i can not lie!)(lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:

No one fucking likes Michelle Bachmann.

Not even people in her own party, where she is polling behind a dead possum.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > > Jimmy Fallons house band the Roots didnt have a warm welcome for Republican presidential contender Michele Bachmann when she appeared on the NBC show early Tuesday. As Bachmann strode on to the stage at Fallons Late Night, the shows band played a snippet of a 1985 Fishbone song called Lyin Ass Bitch. The song begins with a distinctive la la la la la la la la la refrain  the only words audible before Bachmann, smiling and waving to the audience, sat down.
> ...



Or, maybe "Brick House"?


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Vaard said:
> 
> 
> > too funny.......
> ...



Does Michelle and her daughters have fat butts?

Is Bachmann a liar...


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

Now, I have to say I really don't know where to go from here. Because staying above the fray is not working.

They won't back off on their dirty games. 

I'm thinking (and you can really see it in my latest posts) that if we are going to go for it, not only do we get into the mud we freaking smoke them, made them wish they'd died as a child and roundhouse these slime buckets from Chicago so bad that they are crying for a cage match with Kane than get into a pissing contest with another conservative.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

Now, I have to say I really don't know where to go from here. Because staying above the fray is not working.

They won't back off on their dirty games. 

I'm thinking (and you can really see it in my latest posts) that if we are going to go for it, not only do we get into the mud we freaking smoke them, made them wish they'd died as a child and roundhouse these slime buckets from Chicago so bad that they are crying for a cage match with Kane than get into a pissing contest with another conservative.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> 
> No one fucking likes Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> Not even people in her own party, where she is polling behind a dead possum.



Every  person on the planet doesn't like Bachmann?

That's fucking retarded.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> 
> No one fucking likes Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> Not even people in her own party, where she is polling behind a dead possum.



And that excuses it?

What would you play for Sarah Palin????

"Why don't we do it in the road"?????


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> ...



"Bristol's mom has got it going on"


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> 
> No one fucking likes Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> Not even people in her own party, where she is polling behind a dead possum.



Oh well that just justifies everything.

Nancy Pelosi blows dead bears and Harry Reid is a nancy boy.

See how stupid that is you idiot?

But hey. Game on. And your mama blows dead bears too. just thought I'd throw that in because you hard core lefties will have to come to a simple realization that no one likes your mother.

Man what a stupid justification you gave for this idiotic move. Glad Fallon apologized.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> ...



No.  There are a few chuckleheads in every group.  That's why God created statistics.  

But by all statistical counts, the GOP doesn't like Bachmann.  She's toast.  It was a good move on her part to run.  She upped her capital, but this will be her high water mark for national office.  She doesn't have the "right stuff".  Maybe she can platform this into a Senate run or a Secretary spot (if she's lucky).

At any rate, continue with the feaux outrage over an obvious slight on a late night comedy show. 

I guess I could rant and rave about how classless it was, but you get what you paid for.  In Bachmann's case, she needs some traction so she went on Fallon's show and they made fun of her.  

And, since I don't fucking like Bachmann, I think it's hilarious.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> And that excuses it?



I could care less about "excusing it".  

I haven't deemed myself as the "Morality Cop of Ameican Society".  

Dig that freedom of speech.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Vaard said:
> 
> 
> > too funny.......
> ...



I would, because that would be friggin' hilarious.  Comedy has no color other than "off color".  Comedy has no political leaning, everyone is fair game.  If you can't laugh at yourself...I'll do it for you.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Wow.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> ...



Just had the "Family" rule pointed out to me yesturday.  Family is off limits according to the rules.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 23, 2011)

I find it hilarious that those who shit themselves and label any legitimate criticism of Obama's policies _racist_, defend this which is truly shitty behavior.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually, if it had happened to a Democrat, the GOP would be defending Fallon's right to free speech and then would sweep it under the rug.


Wanna talk about the Obama witch doctor posters, or Obamabucks?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Oh well that just justifies everything.



"Justifies"?  What is this?  A court of law?  

You guys are hilarious. 



> Nancy Pelosi blows dead bears and Harry Reid is a nancy boy.
> 
> See how stupid that is you idiot?



It was a pretty stupid insult.  You can do better.



> But hey. Game on. And your mama blows dead bears too. just thought I'd throw that in because you hard core lefties will have to come to a simple realization that no one likes your mother.



My "mama" isn't running for public office.  What, do you guys still adhere to this notion that those who seek the highest office in this land should be spared the slings and arrows of outragious fortune? 

You would like my "mama" if you ever met her.  Me on the other hand?  Total dick. 



> Man what a stupid justification you gave for this idiotic move. Glad Fallon apologized.



I haven't justified anything.  I never claimed it's fair.  I claimed I didn't give a fuck.  You see, if you possessed some reading comprehension skills, you would understand that I am impervious to the retarded rightwing calls for castigation of someone elses actions.  

Fallon apologized because his show sucks and he still needs to try and book guests.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I find it hilarious that those who shit themselves and label any legitimate criticism of Obama's policies _racist_, defend this which is truly shitty behavior.



If that was directed at me, feel free to find any instance where I have labed any "legitimate" criticism of Obama's policies as racist.

I can save you the time.  I haven't.  In regards to Obama, the only people who oppose him I think are "racists" are the fucking idiotic birthers.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I have not yet begun to drink.

Keep up your feaux outrage though.  I find it fucking hilarious.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> OK, I just found the clip in question...
> 
> Jimmy Fallon Show Band Plays 'Lyin' Ass Bitch' To Intro Michele Bachmann - YouTube
> 
> ...



Gotcha. We'll play it for Michele Obama.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Vaard said:
> ...




The family is not to be fair game. Not at all and I'm only taking extremist positions here to point this out.

No wife or no child voluteers to be running and in the public eye. You people were so vicious against Palin you had web sites and still have web sites dedicated to Todd being the father of Bristol's baby.

How's this? How would you like me to set up a website dedicated solely to Michelle pretending to have had both daughters even though the daughters were the product of Michelle being raped by her father and Obama just covered for it?

Lord almighty I want to bazooka barf at the thought of spreading that lie, but I guess it's the only way to top you guys.

Come on. Those whackos are going to be out there, but you should be condeming this not endorsing this.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2011)

Gotta love Fallon adopting the NYTimes "Alienate any potential customer to the right of Stalin" Business plan.

Genius!

Pure genius!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

CaféAuLait;4447428 said:
			
		

> *On Fallon Show, Bachmann Zings Perry, Gets Zinged By Song*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consider the source/sources.. that explains everything. and I mean everything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> > &#8220;Jimmy Fallon&#8217;s house band the Roots didn&#8217;t have a warm welcome for Republican presidential contender Michele Bachmann when she appeared on the NBC show early Tuesday. As Bachmann strode on to the stage at Fallon&#8217;s &#8220;Late Night,&#8221; the show&#8217;s band played a snippet of a 1985 Fishbone song called &#8220;Lyin&#8217; Ass Bitch.&#8221; The song begins with a distinctive &#8220;la la la la la la la la la&#8221; refrain &#8212; the only words audible before Bachmann, smiling and waving to the audience, sat down.
> >
> > &#8220;Fallon joked on Twitter that Roots bandleader Ahmir &#8220;Questlove&#8221; Thompson was grounded. The show itself didn&#8217;t have any comment.&#8221;
> >
> ...



Even though you couldn't  hear the actual words the intent is sickening.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well that just justifies everything.
> ...



At the end of the day, I would like to think that just basic civility could rule the day. To be courteous. To treat others despite their policy positions in politics with respect.

It's sad that we can't anymore, that's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hilarious that those who shit themselves and label any legitimate criticism of Obama's policies _racist_, defend this which is truly shitty behavior.
> ...



At last count, about half of Pub voters.

The band is from avant garde NYC. I think they're probably thinking about Michelle's gay bs etc. Hard to keep track of all her insulting malarky...Big deal. Anything to avoid the facts, and all the Pubcrappe...


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



When you wade into the public arena and voice your opinions and ask to be elected you better expect to be treated like shit by your opponents.  It is just the way it is.  If she doesn't like it she should take some personal responsibility for herself and quit.  The things she has said and done to her opponents makes her more than fair game imo.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is beyond bad taste, it is unbecoming of a professional show host and how he represents a network. I have no doubt he knew about the song choice and didn't think anyone would notice.
> People on networks have been fired for less than this.
> NBC should offer someone on a platter if they have any sensibility.



It's NBC for chrissake.. that's what they do..


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

madasheck said:


> I hate to see Fox News and conservatives have something to bellyache about that will resonate with their audience. Do we really need to hear them whine about how liberal NBC is again? And they will because they have a reason to, no matter how silly it is. I guess what I'm saying is I wish the song hadn't been played, much as I can't stand the woman.



Fox will talk about it.. And talk loudly. And, they have a mucho grande viewing audience.. nbc has shit.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > spectrumc01 said:
> ...



I don't give a shit which way she goes down. I'm only going to help hard core in a couple of Senate and House races where I can push an R over the edge.

I'm just talking about basic civility. 

Now here is what libs have done to me and the way I think and the way I want to proceed in life because I truly believe unless we strike back they will continue.

So now according to your new rules Roots the band entered the fray and are now fair game to insult including their wives, children and other family members who actually never had anything to do with the band insulting Michelle.

I've no problem. I'm pretty vicious when it comes to politics. I keep tryng to keep everyone playing nice, but I'm losing.

So God help every one else.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Did I miss the part where they were openly mocking Bachmans family?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hilarious that those who shit themselves and label any legitimate criticism of Obama's policies _racist_, defend this which is truly shitty behavior.
> ...



Funny, you responded to it...


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 23, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> 
> Hope she's not holding her breath. She's gonna need teflon panties. If she thinks this is a big deal, she's not ready for the WH.
> 
> Michele Bachmann responds to Roots' song choice | Inside TV | EW.com



Willow just introduced herself in a neg rep. She typed "low class people" - yeah, Wilted. I knew you were low class four months ago. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 23, 2011)

Michelle was not familiar with the song and mercifully didn't know what they had done to her during the Fallon interview.  Advised of it later, she took it like a lady but wasn't willing to just shrug it off either.   Nor should she.

And for the record, the band 'bleeped' out the lyrics of the chorus by singing all 'la,la,la,la' but nobody familiar with Fishbone missed it.  And the snickering behind her back and Facebook tweets to make SURE everybody know they had dissed her was what was especially inexcusable.

For the record, here are the lyrics to the chorus that they 'bleeped' out:

"She's just a...
Lalalala Lalalalala

You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch !
You know she says she loves you but you know she doesn't
You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch !
You know she says she loves you but you know she doesn't
You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch !
You know she says she loves you but you know she doesn't
You're nothing but a little lyin' ass bitch !
You know she says she loves you but you know she really doesn't"


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> At the end of the day, I would like to think that just basic civility could rule the day. To be courteous. To treat others despite their policy positions in politics with respect.
> 
> It's sad that we can't anymore, that's all I'm trying to say.



Not that I really care, but next time you want to take the high road on "civility", don't open by calling people "idiots" and tossing in some "yo' momma" jokes.  

Why?  

Because it makes you look fucking stupid.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> ...



whine much? you lying assed bitch.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Michelle was not familiar with the song and mercifully didn't know what they had done to her during the Fallon interview.  Advised of it later, she took it like a lady but wasn't willing to just shrug it off either.   Nor should she.
> 
> And for the record, the band 'bleeped' out the lyrics of the chorus by singing all 'la,la,la,la' but nobody familiar with Fishbone missed it.  And the snickering behind her back and Facebook tweets to make SURE everybody know they had dissed her was what was especially inexcusable.
> 
> ...











as i said... take a look at the ignorant dumb assed face who did the deed..


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Well, eventually you hard core righties are going to have to come to a simple realization:
> ...



*Sarah Who?*


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 23, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Michelle was not familiar with the song and mercifully didn't know what they had done to her during the Fallon interview.  Advised of it later, she took it like a lady but wasn't willing to just shrug it off either.   Nor should she.
> 
> And for the record, the band 'bleeped' out the lyrics of the chorus by singing all 'la,la,la,la' but nobody familiar with Fishbone missed it.  And the snickering behind her back and Facebook tweets to make SURE everybody know they had dissed her was what was especially inexcusable.
> 
> ...









shit! that's creative innit?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 23, 2011)

Why is it that the same people who proudly brag about how un-"politicially correct" they are are the same people who can't stop whining when someone says something mean about their side?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 23, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> 
> Hope she's not holding her breath. She's gonna need teflon panties. If she thinks this is a big deal, she's not ready for the WH.
> 
> Michele Bachmann responds to Roots' song choice | Inside TV | EW.com



Low class all the way...
But pretty much what's to be expected from this bunch.
She walks outta there the better person in this and Fallon looks the asswipe
for it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Now here is what libs have done to me and the way I think and the way I want to proceed in life because I truly believe unless we strike back they will continue.



Also:

Don't forget to take responsibility for your own actions.  

No one has "done" anything to you.

You did it to yourself.

If you were mentally weak enough to let some ulterior force change your personality, then put the blame where it really belongs.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 23, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Was it?

Be a man, sack up, and call people out like a good little poster.

Or be a passive aggressive ninny.  I don't care.

If you are really confused, I want to help you keep things straight so you don't confuse me for other posters.

I know you aren't the sharpest tool in the shed and could use the assistance.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 23, 2011)

What about the song was untrue...?


----------



## Amelia (Nov 23, 2011)

If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.  

Immediately.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> What about the song was untrue...?



To be true to form why don't they play that for every democrat they have on that show?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2011)

Amelia said:


> If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> 
> Immediately.



I'm apparently the only one between you and me who knows the difference between a Politician SEEKING the presidency and the First Lady of the Chief Executive of our Country who is not SEEKING any office whatsoever.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 23, 2011)

Amelia said:


> If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> 
> Immediately.



You are right or even hillary clinton


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 23, 2011)

Amelia said:


> If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> 
> Immediately.



There is no comparison between a lyin' ass bitch like Michele Bachmann and the First Lady.  NASCAR rednecks recently booed the First Lady while she attended a race to honor veterans.  No comparison...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> ...



Those words she once said will not go away.

I am glad she could find something to be proud of America for.
The first time in her life.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 23, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> ...





Of course not ......


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks Michele needs to strap on a pair.

Michele Bachmann needs to pull her big girl panties on and deal with it | Washington Times Communities



> Christ on a crutch. Congresswoman Bachmann, you need to pull your big girl panties on. You knew what you were getting into when you agreed to a late night television talk show interview hosted by a comedian who has ripped you a good one on more than one occasion with his drag queen impersonation of you.
> 
> If Bachmann didn&#8217;t know about this, someone in her campaign needs to be fired.
> 
> If you choose to run with the big dogs and campaign for President of the United States, you need to get used to this sort of thing. Do you think things will get any better if you were to become President? Better you and the American public find out if you can handle name calling now.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, and would you look at that. NBC buckled.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> OK, I just found the clip in question...
> 
> Jimmy Fallon Show Band Plays 'Lyin' Ass Bitch' To Intro Michele Bachmann - YouTube
> 
> ...



But you did get bent out of shape cause some one boo'ed the First lady right? Bet you even claimed it was racist.


----------



## madasheck (Nov 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to see Fox News and conservatives have something to bellyache about that will resonate with their audience. Do we really need to hear them whine about how liberal NBC is again? And they will because they have a reason to, no matter how silly it is. I guess what I'm saying is I wish the song hadn't been played, much as I can't stand the woman.
> ...



Um, NBC was around when the people like Hannity were in diapers. In case you didn't know.


----------



## madasheck (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, and would you look at that. NBC buckled.
> 
> News from The Associated Press



I'm glad they did. It was the proper thing to do. Can't stand Bachmann, but that was over the line.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks Michele needs to strap on a pair.
> 
> Michele Bachmann needs to pull her big girl panties on and deal with it | Washington Times Communities
> 
> ...


Fuck the bitch
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYY73RO_egw]Michelle Obama: First Time proud of USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks Michele needs to strap on a pair.
> 
> Michele Bachmann needs to pull her big girl panties on and deal with it | Washington Times Communities
> 
> ...



Remind us how offended you were that the First Lady got boo'ed.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 24, 2011)

After all of this what I find extremely funny is how this whole incident makes her unqualified for the presidency.  She pretty much has just proved she couldn't handle it.  What is she going to do when the Russians or the Chinese, insult her?  Demand an appology, start crying, what????  How about when an Arab leader refuses to talk to her because she is a woman?  Wow, will the shit hit the fan then.  If this bothers her that much, she has no business in the White House.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks Michele needs to strap on a pair.
> 
> Michele Bachmann needs to pull her big girl panties on and deal with it | Washington Times Communities
> 
> ...



It's not about Michelle, Dear, she handled it well. It's about the Left having shed it's last drop of decency


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

It is good that NBC apologized but Jimmy Fallon should also do so in public and on the air.  That is demanded and required of conservatives who insult the 'wrong person' or who are un-PC.  And those criticizing Michelle Bachmann for objecting to the situation stop and think whether you thought liberal or Democrats who have been 'insulted' should just suck it up and 'expect that' as the way things are?  Cruelty, blatant deliberate incivility, and hatefulness are inexcusable whether coming from the left or right.  But conservative women and minorities have been especially savaged in these modern times. 

It is high time the leftist media is called on the double standard and that conservative women and minorities can expect the same treatment in public as those on the left.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Nov 24, 2011)

I honestly dont think Jimmy Fallon new this prior to the show. I could be wrong but I dont. I think this was on the band.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Comedians should appologize for NOTHING!

Bachman needs to grow up and be an adult if she wants to be the president.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks Michele needs to strap on a pair.
> ...



Frank it wasn't about Michelle until BDBoop made it about her.


----------



## Qball (Nov 24, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Why is it that the same people who proudly brag about how un-"politicially correct" they are are the same people who can't stop whining when someone says something mean about their side?



Why is it that the same people who proudly claim to be "tolerant" and "open-minded" they are, are the same people who resort to epithets when faced with someone who doesn't agree with them?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Comedians should appologize for NOTHING!
> 
> Bachman needs to grow up and be an adult if she wants to be the president.



You haven't heard Bachman talk about the incident even once, have you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2011)

Qball said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the same people who proudly brag about how un-"politicially correct" they are are the same people who can't stop whining when someone says something mean about their side?
> ...



They're the same people who will key your car if you have a bumper sticker they don't like


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Comedians should appologize for NOTHING!
> ...



Please

You know as well as everyone that she has people to do that for her, and when she feels it is to her advantage politically she will comment on it.  Haven't you been watching Obama for the last few years?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Comedians should appologize for NOTHING!
> ...



She has talked about it when asked about it.  She has not issued any kind of public statement or officially demanded an apology.  But she rightfully notes that this kind of thing is shrugged and laughed off when it happens to conservative women and minorities, but the outrage is loud, long, and ugly if it happens to somebody on the left.  She rightfully says that she is owed an apology by NBC.

Apparently they have now issued a private apology to her.  They still owe her a public one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 24, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Michele Bachmann Bashes "Sexist" NBC for "Lyin' Ass Bitch" Song
> 
> 
> Had this been Mrs Obama the head of NBC would be casterated along with the producer of the show. The duplicity of this is astounding.
> ...



Nor am I.  But Bachmann put herself up for this by appearing on a comedy show. 

Incidently, Fallon did apologize.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > spectrumc01 said:
> ...



And again, the topic is Fallon, not Michelle, but Fallon.

Try to keep up with the rest of the class


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

Michelle has not complained about Fallon who she is certain did not know what the band was going to do.  She has said she has no problem with him and would happily go on the show again.  But the band are not his employees but are NBC employees.  And it is NBC she says should handle the matter appropriately.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Go to the top of the page and read the post.  Here I'll save you the time : Comedians should appologize for NOTHING!  I believe that qualifies as staying on topic.  Perhaps you are in the wrong classroom? Am I going too fast for you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > And that excuses it?
> ...



I could care less about a worthless oxygen thief as well. 

Learn how to spell American if you want to be one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Comedians should appologize for NOTHING!
> ...



Yeah, but someone is bitching about it so why not blame it all on Michelle Bachmann.

It worked on Bush. Why not on Bachmann.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > spectrumc01 said:
> ...



Maybe musicians should join that group as well. 

The Dixie Chix basically ruined their careers with their protesting on stage. Their fans decided they didn't want to hear it anymore. Hank Williams Jr. should have been cut some slack because he was upset that Boehner played golf with Obama and he compared that to playing golf with Hitler. So he loses his job on Monday Night Football. Do you think that's right?????

Funny thing is, this episode inspired him to write protest songs that took off. The dough is just rolling in because his fans love it. You see it goes both ways. Jimmy Fallen may get a bigger fan-base or he may pay a heavy price for his transgressions. 

The point is, be fair. Don't be an asshole. That's how you endear yourself with the right. 

If you want to endear yourself with the left then be an asshole. Lie, cheat, talk shit, and be rude. They'll love you for it.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I agree but be fair.  There are assholes on both sides just look at Rush and O'Riley.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Ah, baby that hurts me.

Thanks for pointing out the typo.  You are obviously useful for something.

Now enjoy your Thanksgiving.  I know you are really, really, really mad about this, but in the big-kid world, sometimes people say nasty things about people.

Remember what you learned in Kindergarten.  "Sticks and stones..........."


----------



## JenT (Nov 24, 2011)

Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever

But if you look up who the fall guy is for that song, they're blaming "Ahmir Khalid Thompson" the drummer, who has been "reprimanded"  If you go to Ahmir's facebook page, libs are running to his defense. Oh well, right?

*"[Ayanna Smith] Who do I need to cut??? The Bachmann chick? I have a brand new box of razor blades and some fresh lemon juice! Cause apparently a civil, artistic protest is not enough..."*

Civil artistic protest? No rebuke, Ahmir is not deleting her post or the dozens applauding what he has done...wow no regrets I guess

Conservative talk show hosts would never stoop to this kind of attack and their audiences wouldn't put up with it if they did. I'm just curious...are the average libs really that low? Do you agree with this kind of crud? Is there any class to the left whatsoever? Are there any democrats on this board that have a problem with this?


----------



## washamericom (Nov 24, 2011)

JenT said:


> Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever
> 
> But if you look up who the fall guy is for that song, they're blaming "Ahmir Khalid Thompson" the drummer, who has been "reprimanded"  If you go to Ahmir's facebook page, libs are running to his defense. Oh well, right?
> 
> ...



it's nice to see a woman stick up for a conservative woman. we're in two different worlds here.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

There is an extensive thread on this already and most libs here have condemned it.


----------



## JenT (Nov 24, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> There is an extensive thread on this already and most libs here have condemned it.



That's good to know, I scanned Active Topics and Politics looking for it, didn't see it


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome to Ironic Moments of the 21st Century.

In today's episode, JenT tries to school people on 'class'.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 24, 2011)

JenT said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > There is an extensive thread on this already and most libs here have condemned it.
> ...



Alternatively, you can use the search function, "Bachmann."

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...ith-misogynistic-song.html?highlight=bachmann


----------



## Full-Auto (Nov 24, 2011)

JenT said:


> Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever
> 
> But if you look up who the fall guy is for that song, they're blaming "Ahmir Khalid Thompson" the drummer, who has been "reprimanded"  If you go to Ahmir's facebook page, libs are running to his defense. Oh well, right?
> 
> ...



It shouldnt be long now for the lefties to start squealing for civility.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 24, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Welcome to Ironic Moments of the 21st Century.
> 
> In today's episode, JenT tries to school people on 'class'.



it's thanksgiving, you don't have to be a dick _everyday_.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> 
> Hope she's not holding her breath. She's gonna need teflon panties. If she thinks this is a big deal, she's not ready for the WH.
> 
> Michele Bachmann responds to Roots' song choice | Inside TV | EW.com




"NBC apologizes to Bachmann over song"

New York (CNN) -- NBC has apologized to Rep. Michele Bachmann after the house band for "Late Night with Jimmy Fallon" played an inappropriate song during her appearance on the show Monday.

While Fallon offered an apology via Twitter to the Republican presidential candidate Tuesday, Bachmann called for an official apology from the TV network the following day. The NBC apology came Wednesday, CNN confirmed."
NBC apologizes to Bachmann over song - CNN.com


"If she thinks this is a big deal, she's not ready for the WH."

You know, you may actually have a point there....
....how about this one?

"In November 2006, then-Senator Obama rebuked New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd for mentioning his prominent ears. &#8220;You talked about my ears, and I just want to put you on notice: *I&#8217;m very sensitive *&#8230; [because] I was teased relentlessly when I was a kid about my big ears,&#8221; he told Dowd seven weeks after the column appeared."

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2011/08/16/obama-i-have-it-tougher-than-abe-lincoln/#ixzz1ee65QUrB


On the other hand, I've noticed that the Left is rarely concerned about being consistent....
....carry on.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 24, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever
> ...



there is such a double standard. imagine if it were michelle obama. it's like when letterman joked about arod knocking up palin's high school daughter. outrage for that kind of thing is a political one way street.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 24, 2011)

washamericom said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > JenT said:
> ...



It's Thanksgiving still, so backatcha on the 'being a dick' front.


----------



## Full-Auto (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



I should remind you many of us have been labeled terrorists from the number two in command. Imagine wanting spending reductions.


Do terrorists take the holidays off? Just curious!


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> ...



Oh Yippee!

Then this matter is resolved!

Joyous day.  Not the wingers on here can get over their outrage.  The wrong has been righted!


----------



## occupied (Nov 24, 2011)

Comedy at the expense of leaders is a treasured freedom, grow up, anyone that unintentionally comical should be used to it by now.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

I haven't condemned it.

I think conservatives goofy-assed insistence that the liberals on here "condemn" things they deem to be offensive is utterly idiotic.

So I simply refuse to play their stupid game.

Other then that, in before the merge!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 24, 2011)

JenT said:


> Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever
> 
> But if you look up who the fall guy is for that song, they're blaming "Ahmir Khalid Thompson" the drummer, who has been "reprimanded"  If you go to Ahmir's facebook page, libs are running to his defense. Oh well, right?
> 
> ...



Rush intros Michelle Obama to "I Like Big Butts".


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever
> ...



I am so fucking outraged!!!!!!!!!!!!  I demand every single conservative on this board apologize for Limbaugh's behavior, because they are all somehow responsible for this!

I also find it extremely and hilariously ironic that Limbaugh would parody anyone with a song about fat asses.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 24, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenT said:
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Any conservative on this board who doesn't condemn this directly to me obviously supports this behavior and is an utter piece of shit.

So sayeth me.


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2011)

What are they?  Barbarians?
Oops.

Wingnut Watch: Michele Bachmann's Husband: Gays are 'Barbarians' Who 'Need to be Educated'


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

Let this post stand as the official "I condemn Limbaugh's Actions" for all the conservatives on the board.  Feel free to quote this and put your name under the dotted line.

................................................................................................................................................




Failure to do so means you support such bad behavior which makes you personally responsible for me being so jaded about the incivility of the American political process or something like that.  

Do it for your children.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

While it wasn't a public 'blindside' of the First Lady or a deliberate attempt to humiliate and disrespect her, and it was given in a very different context, I agree that Rush was way over the line in unkind poor taste in his effort to be humorous, and yes, I do condemn that and think nobody should condone it.  I will be writing Rush today to express my disapproval.  It is an area in which Rush sometimes does have clay feet:  humor expressed in really bad taste.  While I have never felt it was intentionally malicious, I have never liked or appreciated that.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 24, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> While it wasn't a public 'blindside' of the First Lady or a deliberate attempt to humiliate and disrespect her....



Please explain how it wasn't intended to disrespect her.

While I agree it wasn't "to her face" so to speak, it definitely was an attempt at humiliation and disrespect.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 24, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Let this post stand as the official "I condemn Limbaugh's Actions" for all the conservatives on the board.  Feel free to quote this and put your name under the dotted line.
> 
> ................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...



What if I put someone elses name below the line?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4he79krseU]Baby Got Back video clip original Big Buts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 24, 2011)

Personally, I think both are rather funny.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > She's waiting for an apology from the network.
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Let this post stand as the official "I condemn Limbaugh's Actions" for all the conservatives on the board.  Feel free to quote this and put your name under the dotted line.
> ...



Doesn't count motherfucker!  Bring it!  *


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Personally, I think both are rather funny.



I think people that allow themselves to get upset by it are even more funny.  

I guess if I were going to draw a line, I'd say "leave the kids out of it", but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never heard Michelle Obama attack anyone.

I've heard that Michelle Bachmann lie about her sister and her family and her husband attack his wife's sister.

Ooh, I can't wait for the right wing to say, "Prove it".


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2011)

rdean said:


> I've never heard Michelle Obama attack anyone.
> 
> I've heard that Michelle Bachmann lie about her sister and her family and her husband attack his wife's sister.
> 
> Ooh, I can't wait for the right wing to say, "Prove it".



It doesn't matter if she's a lying bitch.

If you like it when other libs treat people this way don't start whining when we give it back to you.

It seems like just about every single time somebody acts this way we know who it is.....but when it's somebody on the right nobody knows who did it.

I wonder why????

We have video proof of libs acting up, showing their ass......but when a rightwinger does it it's rarely somebody other then some person in the crowd. 99% of the time the person cannot and will not ever be identified.

After over two months of watching the OWS and over 10 years of listening to assholes like you talk all of this nasty shit I can safely say you have no room to talk about Michelle Bachmann or anyone else.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> ....how about this one?
> 
> "In November 2006, then-Senator Obama rebuked New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd for mentioning his prominent ears. &#8220;You talked about my ears, and I just want to put you on notice: *I&#8217;m very sensitive *&#8230; [because] I was teased relentlessly when I was a kid about my big ears,&#8221; he told Dowd seven weeks after the column appeared."
> 
> ...


Actually, if the Left was as vulgar as the Right, they would have started calling her Moochele Lying Assed Bitchmann once she made a comment about it rather than apologize as they did.

Dec 14, 2006 
RUSH:  I mean you know me, if the guy's sensitive about his big ears, we need to give him a new name, like Dumbo. But that doesn't quite get it. How about Barack Hussein Odumbo.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> If you like it when other libs treat people this way don't start whining when we give it back to you.



I am whining so hard right now.

I don't know if I can take it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2011)

washamericom said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > JenT said:
> ...



It's time for all to admit, as Gauche inadvertently did, that poor behavior is a resume enhancement on the Left.

These folks are a notch...or a degree of magnitude below us. Accept it.


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ....how about this one?
> ...



The "magic negro"?

I love spokesmen for the Republican Party like Rush.  They tell the truth.  We know exactly what the whitewings position is on race.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Well, then it's been established: if he thinks this is a big deal, he's not ready for the WH.


I could have told 'em that in '08!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


BULLSHIT!

There is no scum lower than a CON$ervative.

Admit it, you crybabies can dish it out but whine like little sissies when the Golden Rule bites you in your America-hating asses.

Oct 18, 2010
RUSH:  *Michelle (My Butt)* -- uh, Michelle (My Belle) Obama is out there talking about nutrition. You can't eat that, you shouldn't eat that. 

Nov 2, 2010 
RUSH:  His wife, *Michelle (My Butt)* -- uh, uh, Michelle (My Belle) Obama, she's out there, and she's not drawing big crowds and she's not happy

Nov 8, 2010 
RUSH:  The premise held up: On his 'convenience store diet' --" now, remember, this is what *Michelle (My Butt)* -- uh, that's the second time I've ...

November 02, 2011
RUSH:  So* the First Linebacker*... (sigh). The First Lady and the Bamster are now gonna have to go out to Colorado and lecture them for being greedy.

October 28, 2011
RUSH:  Well, *the first linebacker* is -- ah, First Lady is on the campaign trail.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Thank you for verifying my post.
I don't believe that either Rush or I have ever used the barnyard term...or do you have some quote of his handy?

So, now we've ascertained both the quality of consistency, and of class....
....carry on, Beets.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ....how about this one?
> ...



What apology????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2011)

rdean said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Have you read the source of the phrase?

"Obama the 'Magic Negro'
The Illinois senator lends himself to white America's idealized, less-than-real black man.
  Comments 5Share978
By David Ehrenstein

L.A.-based DAVID EHRENSTEIN writes about Hollywood and politics.

March 19, 2007
AS EVERY CARBON-BASED life form on this planet surely knows, Barack Obama, the junior Democratic senator from Illinois, is running for president. Since making his announcement, there has been no end of commentary about him in all quarters  musing over his charisma and the prospect he offers of being the first African American to be elected to the White House.

But it's clear that Obama also is running for an equally important unelected office, in the province of the popular imagination  the "Magic Negro."

The Magic Negro is a figure of postmodern folk culture, coined by snarky 20th century sociologists, to explain a cultural figure who emerged in the wake of Brown vs. Board of Education. "He has no past, he simply appears one day to help the white protagonist," reads the description on Wikipedia Magical Negro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

He's there to assuage white "guilt" (i.e., the minimal discomfort they feel) over the role of slavery and racial segregation in American history, while replacing stereotypes of a dangerous, highly sexualized black man with a benign figure for whom interracial sexual congress holds no interest."

more @ 
Obama the 'Magic Negro' - latimes.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Now you want us to make excuses for Rush??

I don't like it when he does that. 

If I could get through on his show I'd tell him that.

Course the left is notorious for blaming shit on Rush that they did. One of them is the LA Times story about the Magic Negro.


So what's your point????


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Also, I have learned from experience to NEVER trust Ed's Rush quotes as he has so far been unwilling to put them into any kind of context so that we can see if Rush really is saying things like that or if the Left is falsely accusing Rush.  If you ask him to, he simply goes to whatever hateful leftwing site he is getting them from and posts pages more of them.  And most, I believe, are entirely bogus or taken so far out of context as to completely change the meaning.

When RCP posts a Limbaugh quote, however, you can take it to the bank.  So he definitely was out of line with his joke re the First Lady.  And I have told him so via e-mail.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Since "white guilt" is a myth fabricated by unapologetic CON$ervative racists, the premise of the "magic negro" is pure bullshit.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Oh come on!!! What other context could Michelle "MY BUTT" have?????

You DittoTards have never been able to give an alternate context for any of your MessiahRushie's quotes!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



"Ehrenstein was born in New York City. His father was a secular Jew with Polish ancestors, and his mother was of African American and Irish descent.[1] His mother raised him in her religion, Roman Catholicism.[1] He attended the High School of Music and Art (different from the Fiorello H. LaGuardia High School of Music & Art and Performing Arts)[1] and then Pace College (now Pace University). He now lives in Los Angeles.

In March 2007, Ehrenstein wrote an opinion piece on Barack Obama, in which he used the archetype of the magical negro to describe Obama, who was then an Illinois senator and candidate for the Democratic Party's nomination for President. The title of the piece, "Obama the 'Magic Negro'", was later used in a musical parody called Barack the Magic Negro by conservative satirist Paul Shanklin. This piece of music caused some controversy in late December, 2008, when compact discs featuring the song were distributed by Tennessee political activist Chip Saltsman (a candidate for chairman of the Republican National Committee) to various Republican Party activists as Christmas gifts. Part of Saltsman's response to the controversy was that the song was actually a parody of Ehrenstein's "irresponsible" column itself, rather than a parody of Obama. Ehrenstein responded to the controversy in a post on his blog in late December."
David Ehrenstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


So how does a black CON$ervative failure, a critic, who is insanely jealous of successful Liberal blacks, make the CON$ervative myth of white guilt real?????

There's an old saying, "Those who can - do. Those who can't - write books. And those who can't write books - become critics."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ....how about this one?
> ...



The reason she is a mouch is because she's taking all those trips on the dime of the tax payer, and when the economy is like it is maybe Michelle  "Marie Antoinette" obama shouldn't be saying let them eat cake while shes living the life of royalty


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 24, 2011)

Bachmann should be grateful for the 15 minutes.  

Because that's what she's been reduced too.  

Good luck with running for Vice President, Michelle.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, it was in poor taste.
> ...



I think you guys should try your luck at getting NBC to fire someone over this.

Go for it.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I don't give a shit which way she goes down. I'm only going to help hard core in a couple of Senate and House races where I can push an R over the edge.
> 
> I'm just talking about basic civility.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, we're all in trouble once you unleash the beast within huh?

You're gonna huff n' puff, n blow they're houses down aren't you?

The libs don't know what kinda trouble they got coming do they?

LoLzzz


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Why is it that the same people who proudly brag about how un-"politicially correct" they are are the same people who can't stop whining when someone says something mean about their side?



I know right? It's their M.O. If they didn't have a double standard, RepubliCON$ would have no standard at all.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2011)

Amelia said:


> If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> 
> Immediately.


As they should. You see, that's the FIRST LADY you're talking about now. Not some two-bit wanna-be campaigner from the podunks. Respect for the Office you see.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, and would you look at that. NBC buckled.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


Well, they got their apology, that should be that. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I just found the clip in question...
> ...


See my previous post above. The First Lady and some huckleberry podunk country queen from the sticks are two TOTALLY different things.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 24, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Fallon usually plays a song that relates to the guest. For example when George Clooney came out to promote his new movie, The Ides of March...the band played Iron Maiden's song called "The Ides of March". Obviously that's not a big deal, but Fallon's band does play songs that somehow relates to the guest on a regular basis.
> 
> edit: So playing lying ass bitch is in pretty poor taste.



Aye accurate, but poor taste...


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 24, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


What could POSSIBLY be the context of those Rush quotes? Or any of his other racist and reprehensible quotes for that matter?


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Sometimes Rush really is over the top and in poor taste, but I don' believe even Rush would have said those Ed has posted.  I think it just wouldn't be something Rush would say.  Most of the Rush quotes Ed uses are taken out of context--they might be something somebody else said and they're trying to make it look like something Rush said, but in this case, I'm pretty sure they are fabricated out of thin air.  When you aren't provided the context there is no way to check.  Ed just pulls them off of leftist "I hate Rush" sites and posts pages of them and has yet to provide a verifiable in context link for any of them.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> ]What could POSSIBLY be the context of those Rush quotes? Or any of his other racist and reprehensible quotes for that matter?



Oh, I know! But that's DIFFERENT.

Or so they'll say.


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Those that can't "write books"?  Seriously?  Have you ever tried to write a book?

Of all the lame, ridiculous things to say.  This is why the right wants "leaders who aren't readers".   It explains the last 20 years of their disastrous history and the damage they've caused this country.  Worse, it also explains why they can't learn.  Not from history, not from facts.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > If any show on any major network played that about Michelle Obama, heads would roll.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No one has to listen to Rush. All you have got to do is start a thread with his name and the Left will quote something he says. They seem to listen to him more than those on the right does,


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 24, 2011)

There's no such old saying. "Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach."

THAT'S the old saying you just morphed for your own writing pleasure.

By the way - why is nobody asking what happened to Michele's self-proclaimed titanium spine? Maybe we should just add that lie to all the rest she's told.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 24, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No one has to listen to Rush. All you have got to do is start a thread with his name and the Left will quote something he says. They seem to listen to him more than those on the right does,


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > Most people that watch the news are aware of Fallon's disgusting welcome of Michelle Bachmann on his show, playing 'Lyin' A** B****' as she walked on stage. Talk about classless...whatever
> ...





Rush did not intro Michelle Obama that way.  

He said, WHAT IF Michelle Obama were introduced that way?

He was pointing out the hypocrisy of the left.



But AS USUAL, this is going to be hung on him as if this was something which sprang spontaneously out of his head, just like with the Magic Negro song.  Rush makes fun of liberals' misogyny and liberals' racism, but liberals conveniently clip out any context which would damn them and pin it all on their preconceived notions of Rush.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> There's no such old saying.* "Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess that explains Obama's lecturer career.... 

He has proved to be a disaster as an executive


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 24, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Rush did not intro Michelle Obama that way.
> 
> He said, WHAT IF Michelle Obama were introduced that way?
> 
> ...



He knows how to tweek the lefties and I love him for it!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Rush did not intro Michelle Obama that way.
> ...






Ditto!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 25, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> *Sometimes Rush really is over the top and in poor taste,* but I don' believe even Rush would have said those Ed has posted.  I think it just wouldn't be something Rush would say.  Most of the Rush quotes Ed uses are taken out of context--they might be something somebody else said and they're trying to make it look like something Rush said, but in this case, I'm pretty sure they are fabricated out of thin air.  When you aren't provided the context there is no way to check.  *Ed just pulls them off of leftist "I hate Rush" sites and posts pages of them and has yet to provide a verifiable in context link for any of them.*


"Sometimes...." "SOMETIMES?" Are you serious? He's the most bombastic and controversial figure on the right. He's almost always saying something, not just in poor taste, but outright offensive and bigoted to somebody and/or some group.

And why don't you believe the quotes are accurate? I've personally quoted, at least on 2 different occasions, quotes from Rush...and I pulled them from his website's transcripts. BTW, the site allows anyone to access the transcripts for a limited time, so after that you have to be a paid member. That might explain why you would easier find his more bombastic ones elsewhere. Lefties won't PAY to be offended...that's ridiculous.

I really have to question your standards if you insist on being this naive about Rush.



rdean said:


> Those that can't "write books"?  Seriously?  Have you ever tried to write a book?
> 
> Of all the lame, ridiculous things to say.  This is why the right wants "leaders who aren't readers".   It explains the last 20 years of their disastrous history and the damage they've caused this country.  Worse, it also explains why they can't learn.  Not from history, not from facts.


The funny thing about this is that it's the RIGHT WINGERS that ALWAYS have a some hack and/or pundit coming out with a new book pushing RW ideas and propoganda. They're forever on the Best Seller lists because the RW lemmings that worship at The FOXNews's throne are forever picking up the .99 cents copies. And their think thanks are forever sending them out to potential voters boosting their sales.

Long story short, no group writes more books that the Righties.

LOL!!! 



bigrebnc1775 said:


> No one has to listen to Rush. All you have got to do is start a thread with his name and the Left will quote something he says. They seem to listen to him more than those on the right does,



Right, this is why you ALWAYS see and hear of RW politicos rushing to kiss Lush Rimbaugh's ring finger and big toe everytime he gets upset at them. Like when they publicly bash him for, yet another one of his reprehensible statements and he bashes them on his show the next day and they run on his show and genuflect and bow down to beg for forgiveness. And this is not from the minions, this is from the highest levels of RW politicians and pundits. Begging mercy from Lush Rimbaugh. 

Yeah...they do this because they are pandering to Lush's LEFTIE audience. 

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
*






Too funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not going to fuss with you Marc.  I understand you buy into all the anti-Rush rhetoric, and that's fine.  He's a big boy and he can take the flak and sometimes actually deserves it.  But it isn't ALL that often that he is over the top--certainly not to the extent that the left who hate him says he is.   I was commenting on Ed's obsession with Rush and the dishonest way he attacks him.  I will set the record straight when somebody is clearly misquoted or likely misquoted or misrepresented whether it is Rush or Barack Obama or anybody else.   And that would include you as well.   I was raised not to bear false witness and for me it is an ethical issue as well even if I despise the person.

But in any case diverting the thread topic to Rush Limbaugh is absolutely a derail of what this thread is supposed to be about.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 25, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> But in any case *diverting the thread topic* to Rush Limbaugh is absolutely a derail of what this thread is supposed to be about.





Its all they got 


Dont take that away from them.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and would you look at that. NBC buckled.
> ...



You're right, they are two totally different things.

The First Lady is a public figure because she is married to an elected official.

Michelle Bachmann is a public figure because 1) she IS an elected official, 2) she is running for a higher office.

So...where were we on having respect for elected officials merely because they were elected?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


All DittoTards are programmed to say the same exact thing, and yet when challenged to show some other context or some leftist site they NEVER do.

It's real easy for someone who isn't brainwashed by your MessiahRushie to check both. Simply take the quote, put it in quotation marks and google it. Google will provide the link to Limpboy's site plus all other sites that used the quote. Most times the only other sites from the pathological liar's site where the quote appears is where I've posted it!!!!
But you knew that already which is why even after I challenged you to give another context for "Michelle MY BUTT" you didn't, but chose instead to bear false witness against me.

Here is a google search for your MessiahRushie's "first linebacker" childish insult that I posted earlier. Please point any "leftist 'I hate rush'" sites. As you can see, except for my posts there are nothing but CON$ervative hate sites gleefully parroting the pathological liar's insult.

"Well, the first linebacker is -- ah, First Lady is on the campaign trail" - Google Search


----------



## paulitician (Nov 25, 2011)

To Hell with GE & NBC. Scummiest of the scummy as far as Corporations and MSM goes.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Nov 25, 2011)

It was inappropriate to play that song.  Bachmann is a grown up lady, not some 15 minute reality star.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 25, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> It was inappropriate to play that song.  Bachmann is a grown up lady, not some 15 minute reality star.



Really?  Because most of the time she sounds like Paris Hilton or Kim Kardashian.

Personally...........I think the whole GOP debate parade is a lot like a reality show.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Nov 25, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > It was inappropriate to play that song.  Bachmann is a grown up lady, not some 15 minute reality star.
> ...



I agree with your assessment of the debates.  I also agree that MB is less than intellectually impressive. However these acknowledgements do not change my opinion of the band's choice.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't think anybody thought it was a good idea. As far as I can tell, nobody is reacting to that. They're reacting to how she handled it - which was "not well."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 25, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> I don't think anybody thought it was a good idea. As far as I can tell, nobody is reacting to that. They're reacting to how she handled it - which was "not well."



You know.........she could have stated that it was a joke played at her expense, and then just simply ignored it from then.  Trust me........the story would have gone away.

However, bitching and yelling about it just fans the flames and makes the story bigger (which makes me wonder if she's actually running or just another attention whore like Sarah Palin).


----------



## Woyzeck (Nov 25, 2011)

Jimmy Fallon was a terrible choice to replace Conan. I could care less what he jokes about whether it's Bachmann or Hilary Clinton. He wasn't funny on SNL and he isn't funny now.


----------



## madasheck (Nov 25, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> But in any case diverting the thread topic to Rush Limbaugh is absolutely a derail of what this thread is supposed to be about.



Not really. We're talking about controversy here and Rush is controversial by the very nature of what he has said and done in the past. It's not a stretch at all. And good grief, is Rush protected here like he is at a couple of other sites I'm familiar with? Hell, no.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anybody thought it was a good idea. As far as I can tell, nobody is reacting to that. They're reacting to how she handled it - which was "not well."
> ...



She doesn't want it to go away. She needs the sympathy points to buoy her faltering campaign.  She needs the media attention.  

Now, of course, it's not sufficient for the mere VP of NBC to apologize.

Bachmann Disappointed NBC

She demands an apology from the President of NBC.  Then once she gets that, she'll likely demand an apology from the board and then the president of GE.  For one silly little song, she'll ride the Whaaaaaaaaaaambulance as far as it will go.

The goofy ass victim mentality can be seen on this board too with the feaux outrage and conservatives demanding liberals on this board condemn the actions of the Roots, as if we had anything to do with this.  

Screw that.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

madasheck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But in any case diverting the thread topic to Rush Limbaugh is absolutely a derail of what this thread is supposed to be about.
> ...



Good to see ya.

He's not protected here.  No one is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anybody thought it was a good idea. As far as I can tell, nobody is reacting to that. They're reacting to how she handled it - which was "not well."
> ...



So it's her fault for objecting to a terrible classless insult.

Figures.

Obama objected to being compared to Hitler.....which resulted in Hank Williams Jr getting the axe.

What's the difference????


Answer: Libs can get away with it all of the time while cons get condemnation.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Really?  I don't recall Obama ever dignifying William's asinine comments with a response. 

ESPN fired Williams because his comments were outrageous and bad for business.  Furthermore, he was a mere ad man.  Easily replaced.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 26, 2011)

Amelia said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenT said:
> ...



What if I call you an idiot that can't tell that what you point out is a distinction without a difference? What if I call you a complete apologist for whatever you perceive as your "side"? What if I said I said that using the tactic that you are defending is transparent and cowardly?

Huh? I'm just asking "what if" here. I'm not actually saying those things.


Please. No one is falling for the old "I'm just asking questions, here" bullshit.


----------



## madasheck (Nov 26, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I know. I was being facetious. Some people seem to be acting like he is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Obama usually doesn't dignify them with a response. What a wonderful President he is. 

He let's his friends do it and says absolutely nothing. Anyone who is critical of him catches hell. Anyone who is critical of someone like Bachmann or Sarah Palin gets a better fucken gig. 

I'm still waiting to see if anything happens to Chris Matthews.


----------



## madasheck (Nov 26, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



While I personally am in the liberal minority and was critical of the Roots' action, the apology from the NBC exec ends it -- or should. Newsbusters is a whiny con(game) news source and the reporter is stringing this out for all its worth. It's over. Put the kleenex away.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



So he didn't, in fact, "object" to what Williams said.  

So there is really no point to your point.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

madasheck said:


> While I personally am in the liberal minority and was critical of the Roots' action, the apology from the NBC exec ends it -- or should. Newsbusters is a whiny con(game) news source and the reporter is stringing this out for all its worth. It's over. Put the kleenex away.



Of course.  Bachmann needs the attention and cons need to reinforce their "evil liberal media" talking points.  

What a bunch of frigging babies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> > While I personally am in the liberal minority and was critical of the Roots' action, the apology from the NBC exec ends it -- or should. Newsbusters is a whiny con(game) news source and the reporter is stringing this out for all its worth. It's over. Put the kleenex away.
> ...



NBC apologized for it. 

That should be the end of it. If they want to fire the little faggots that did it that's up to them.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > madasheck said:
> ...



Then why is Bachmann/right wing blogo-sphere still whining about it?  

They must just be "little faggot" friendly, huh?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Bachmann is a lying assed bitch.....that's why. 

I can't stand her. 

Doesn't mean NBC was justified in acting like total assholes.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Bachmann is a laying assed bitch.....that's why.
> 
> I can't stand her.
> 
> Doesn't mean NBC was justified in acting like total assholes.



It wasn't classy, but life is tough.

Bachmann should get a helmet.  Now the VP has apologized, she wants the president to apologize.  

She is going to drag this as far as it will go.

It doesn't matter, she's toast anyways.  In five months she'll be out of the race.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm not going to fuss with you Marc.  I understand you buy into all the anti-Rush rhetoric, and that's fine.  He's a big boy and he can take the flak and sometimes actually deserves it.  But it isn't ALL that often that he is over the top--certainly not to the extent that the left who hate him says he is.   I was commenting on Ed's obsession with Rush and *the dishonest way he attacks him.  I will set the record straight when somebody is clearly misquoted or likely misquoted or misrepresented whether it is Rush or Barack Obama or anybody else*.   And that would include you as well.*   I was raised not to bear false witness and for me it is an ethical issue as well even if I despise the person.*
> 
> But in any case diverting the thread topic to Rush Limbaugh is absolutely a derail of what this thread is supposed to be about.


It is no surprise to me that you can't back up your false witness against me. You can give no example of me misquoting or misrepresenting your MessiahRushie. Furthermore, you defended FOX's editing out of all of Hoffa's voting references in his "take them out" speech by attacking Think Progress who reported the dishonest FOX editing as being Soros funded and anti-FOX, as if that has anything to do with the undeniable fact that FOX dishonestly edited the video to change the context from voting to violence.
So much for your "ethics!"


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bachmann is a laying assed bitch.....that's why.
> ...



She's just a bitch. She loves to make up lies about the front-runners. Seems to me she's doing Obama's work for him, her and Santorum......and Romney on occasion.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 26, 2011)

Like I said........Bachmann is an attention whore who is using this bullshit as a way to get media coverage to help her campaign.

The only thing she did that was more serious than Palin was to actually enter the race, but I think she's gonna be toast after about another month or so, and will probably be out right after Iowa.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 26, 2011)

Some people have no class. The booing of Michelle Obama was spontaneous.
This by Fallon was totally set up..

Maybe he has something against women, who knows


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Some people have no class. The booing of Michelle Obama was spontaneous.
> This by Fallon was totally set up..
> 
> Maybe he has something against women, who knows




Are you positive it is Fallon who did that and not the band only?  

And..........like I said..........if Bachmann would drop it, it would go away, but she can't because she needs the attention for her failing campaign.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Some people have no class. The booing of Michelle Obama was spontaneous.
> This by Fallon was totally set up..
> 
> Maybe he has something against women, who knows



Nevertheless the booing of Michelle Obama was in decidedly poor taste and low class.  I'm sure only a relative few in the crowd did it and when you have 160k or more folks attending these events, it should not be a condemnation of Nascar.  But Michelle was invited to start the race and should have been treated with courtesy and respect.

There has been much criticism of Bachmann for her reaction on this thread suggesting she has raised a big stink over the Fallon Show incident.  She hasn't.  She didn't know the song when the band played it and therefore did not comment on it during the show.  She has not commented on it until she was advised of the disrespectful title and lyrics by the media and was asked for her comments by the media.  She rightfully recognized the unkind, uncharitable, and hateful treatment of conservative women for what it was, and said that NBC should apologize for the actions of the band.  She asked for nobody to be fired.  She did not blame Fallon and said she would gladly go back on his show.  She certainly has not gone about it all indignant and demanding that heads roll.

Whether or not one likes her personally or approves of her politics, she deserves to be represented honestly and fairly in this incident just as Michelle Obama deserved to be treated respectfully as the guest of Nascar that she was.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 26, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have no class. The booing of Michelle Obama was spontaneous.
> ...



whatever dude, Bachmann doesn't HAVE to drop it just because you think she should.
If Fallon loses viewers over this, would serve him right.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have no class. The booing of Michelle Obama was spontaneous.
> ...



You may be right about the booing, but you have a large crowd of people you can't CONTROL them all. The Fallon show was a absolute setup. Like I said, if he loses viewers over it, would serve him right.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I didn't say she had to, I just said that if she did, it would go away, but she won't because she needs the attention for her failing campaign.  It's her choice to keep pursuing this.

And..........the more time she spends on this, the more it's going to drag her campaign down because she's being seen as petty right now.

Besides, aren't there more important issues that need to be discussed like jobs and the economy instead of insults that SHE DIDN'T GET WHEN THEY HAPPENED?

And, I find her delayed indignation to be a bit contrived.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have no class. The booing of Michelle Obama was spontaneous.
> ...


It was only a few at the NASCAR event, but the vast majority of CON$ervative hate media has cheered and praised the booing by the few, and therefore it should be a condemnation of CON$ervoFascism.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I gently disagree.  Michelle is convinced that Fallon did NOT know what the band was going to play and she holds him not the least bit accountable.  (He has confirmed her belief.)  The band however did intentionally set it up and actually was gloating in tweets later that they had done it.  So THEY deserved a huge reprimand and, as employees of not Fallon but NBC, Michelle was owed an apology from NBC which is all she asked for.

It is easy to say she should have just sucked it up and blown it off.  Maybe she should, but it is no secret that conservative women and minorities are particularly singled out for ridicule, demeaning and belittling comments, and are targeted to be savaged far more than most people in the public eye.  And if we don't start speaking up, point out, and objecting to that, it will be increasingly difficult if not impossible to elect a conservative woman or minority to any high office.

President Obama certainly criticizes his critics when the media prods him on that.  Sometimes volunteers such criticism in his speeches.  Michelle Bachmann deserves the same right to do that.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 26, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



oh brother..lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2011)

This week the Obama's tried some very stereotypical methods to attract white voters.

Showing up at a NASCAR event, praising Country Music, signing into law a worthless bill touted to help veterans. It's like they're finally trying to speak like white people. Imagine a white guy trying to act black. This is just a carbon-copy of that. 

They aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh. God.



> In an interview with KLIF radio in Dallas on Friday, however, Bachmann said that she felt the apology should have come from higher up.
> 
> "Of course I accept the apology but my guess is that it would have been the president of the NBC that would have been apologizing not a senior vice president," had the song been directed at a liberal woman like Michelle Obama, she said.



Sooooo sad. So very, very sad.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> This week the Obama's tried some very stereotypical methods to attract white voters.
> 
> Showing up at a NASCAR event, praising Country Music, signing into law a worthless bill touted to help veterans. It's like they're finally trying to speak like white people. Imagine a white guy trying to act black. This is just a carbon-copy of that.
> 
> They aren't fooling anyone.



Obama isn't black.

He's beige.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> This week the Obama's tried some very stereotypical methods to attract white voters.
> 
> Showing up at a NASCAR event, praising Country Music, signing into law a worthless bill touted to help veterans. It's like they're finally trying to speak like white people. Imagine a white guy trying to act black. This is just a carbon-copy of that.
> 
> They aren't fooling anyone.


*SMH*

*sigh*


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 2, 2011)

I heard an interview Bauchmann gave earlier today and the question came up of how she felt about the issue.
She said Jimmy called her in person to apologize. He told her he didnt know about it ahead of time and felt bad about it.

If this is true, I give him credit... no biggie. Just wanted to give credit where credit is due.

He still sux as a comic


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 2, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I heard an interview Bauchmann gave earlier today and the question came up of how she felt about the issue.
> She said Jimmy called her in person to apologize. He told her he didnt know about it ahead of time and felt bad about it.
> 
> If this is true, I give him credit... no biggie. Just wanted to give credit where credit is due.
> ...



Yes, Bachmann officially said very early on that she was sure Jimmy had nothing to do with it and didn't know it was going to happen.  And, of course since she was unfamiliar with the song and lyrics, she didn't know it was happening at the time and it didn't affect her interview.  It was later, when she was informed what the band had done, that she even commented on it.  And since she didn't see it as an issue with Fallon--she said she would go back on his show anytime--she saw it as NBC's responsibility to make right the obvious disrespect to an invited guest on that program.

She did NOT make a big deal out of it and, on the leftwing hate sites, has been accused of all sorts of things re that incident that just didn't happen.  She has made no official statement, no official demand for an apology, and has commented on it only when asked about it by the sensationalist media which was frequently there for a day or two.  She did accurately recognize it as the typical disrespect and offensiveness directed at conservative women that would never be tolerated at all if shown to somebody on the left.

Bachmann is polling in single digits and it is highly unlikely that she will be the GOP nominee.  Isn't it possible for you people on the left to be the least bit charitable and/or objective about this?


----------

